# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  سهمیه دارای عزیز کمک کنید لطفا

## shadi.m.75

من بابام جانباز 20 درصد بود که پیگیرش شد دوباره و امروز جوابش اومد که شده 30 درصد. ولی تا 15 روز دیگه توی سیستم همون 20 درصده. حالا با توجه به اینکه تا فردا مهلت دارم واسه ثبت نام نمیدونم چیکار کنم. اگه بزنم سهمیه جانبازی چه زمانی نیگا میکنن که سهمیه دارم یا نه؟

----------


## shadi.m.75

دوستان اگه میشه راهنماییم کنید که چیکار کنم. با سهمیه مناطق ثبت نام کنم یا ایثارگران؟

----------


## Dr Hanieh-7797

سلام.ببین دختر خوب اینجا اکثربچه ها روی سهمیه حساس شدن وفکر نکنم کسی جواب درست وحسابی بهت بده وازیه طرف هم واقعا شاید کسی ندونه !نظر شخصی من اینه که وقتی  که سنجش توی اسفند مهلت ویرایش داد اونموقع شما سهمیه ایثارگران رو بزنید وفعلا الان با سهمیه مناطق ثبت نام کنید البته بهتره بازم از یه مشاور یا یه معلم یا کسی که مورد اعتماد باشه سوالتو بپرسی ....من نظر خودمو گفتم...موفق وپیروز باشید :Yahoo (1):

----------


## APHRODITEVAFA

اطلاعی ندارم عزیزم

----------


## shadi.m.75

> سلام.ببین دختر خوب اینجا اکثربچه ها روی سهمیه حساس شدن وفکر نکنم کسی جواب درست وحسابی بهت بده وازیه طرف هم واقعا شاید کسی ندونه !نظر شخصی من اینه که وقتی  که سنجش توی اسفند مهلت ویرایش داد اونموقع شما سهمیه ایثارگران رو بزنید وفعلا الان با سهمیه مناطق ثبت نام کنید البته بهتره بازم از یه مشاور یا یه معلم یا کسی که مورد اعتماد باشه سوالتو بپرسی ....من نظر خودمو گفتم...موفق وپیروز باشید


خب منم میخوام مطمئن بشم که ایا سنجش توی اسفند ماه حتما مهلت ویرایش میده یا نه؟

----------


## shadi.m.75

حالا شاید بچه ها یکم روی سهمیه و این چیزا حساس باشن ولی اگه کسی اطلاعی داشته باشه مطمئنم که کمک میکنه

----------


## shadi.m.75

به هر حال مرسی هانی جون بابت اینکه پاسخ دادی. پس همون مناطق میزنم. اگه اسفند مهلت ویرایش دادن که میزنم ایثارگران اگرم  ندادن که حتما قسمت نبوده با سهمیه کنکور بدم

----------


## parnia-sh

بهترین راه و مطمعن ترین راه اینکه یا باشماره هایی که خود سنجش گفته زنگ برنین و ازشون بپرسین..یا برین توی سایت سنجش بخش سوال و پرسش و بپرسین

----------


## amir22

سلام
اگه سهمیه ایثارگران بزنی خب استعلام میگیرن
اگه داشته باشی برات تو سهمیه ایثارگران حساب میکنن اگرم نداشته باشی
احتمالا همون سهمیه مناطق رو برات حساب کنن 
در کل اگه بزنی سهمیه ایثارگر بعیده مشکلی پیش بیاد  ولی بازم از سنجش
سوال کنی برا اطمینان بهتره

----------


## matrooke

شما سهمیه جانبازی رو بزن.ضرر که نمیکنی
به سازمان سنجش هم زنگی برن

----------

